

Ask HN: Did the colour of the header bar change? - w-ll

-_-
======
tokenadult
It does every year at this time. It's a seasonal change that will be rolled
back soon. Oddly, I had just set a user-configured topcolor for the first time
just as the site topcolor was changed. Now I get to observe which HN pages
don't display the user-configured topcolor.

------
jleyank
On my mac, it looks like black on dark red. I have difficulty reading this,
and recall old games with code numbers with this color scheme so they couldn't
be xeroxed!

~~~
Scott_MacGregor
Mac’s render color differently than non-Mac’s. That is a positive thing that a
lot of people like about the Mac when using applications, but if you have a
MAC, the _coded page display_ you see inside your browser is not always what
was intended by the developer.

I believe it has to do with the gamma settings on the Mac monitor which I
believe can be adjusted.

It can be corrected for on the developers end also (with effort-time), but I
wonder how many non-mega sites are taking this into consideration. As you
found out 90% or so of the world sees red and green as intended, yet you saw
black on dark red.

If the Mac’s Gamma is altered across the board for all applications I would
assume you will lose a lot of the slickness that attracted you to the Mac in
the first place.

I’m surprised no-one has written a plug-in for the Mac browsers that will
ensure that just _coded page content_ , flash, and pics render in the browser
on the Mac Screen like a non-Mac. I assume this could be marketed as a browser
enhancement for $$$. Call it something cool like _Leopard Fangs_.

------
cmelbye
Yes. And the numbers next to submissions are alternating green and red. Merry
Christmas!

